# Megaplex? Anyone going?



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Orlando, Florida if that needs to be stated...

But yeah, I don't really know anybody to go with so maybe I'll just take a stab at it and post here, if not on FA itself.

I'd hope I could make some cool new friends to share this thing with since I've never been to a furry con before, hoping someone can take me under their wing...or paw.

Anyone? and if not here any suggestions? Perhaps I'll just dive into the location group instead


----------



## Cave (Jul 18, 2015)

*neighs*
Cave is definitely going to be there.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cavemahon/


----------



## HoneyHusk (May 4, 2016)

I'm going! This will be my first con, also.http://www.furaffinity.net/user/honeyhusk/


----------



## Soji (May 11, 2016)

I will be there, you can hang out in my group if you want!


----------



## GoldenDruid (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll see you there!  I'll be in the Dealers Den and I'm hosting 2 panels.  Those are the best places to find me if you want to chat.


----------

